# I have had sex with close to 100 women now



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

I do not have a spreadsheet and have stopped keeping track, but I would estimate that I am close to if not above 100 women total. I've been ranked as an average / below average male on this website. This should give hope for your average guy to just have lower inhibition and have an outgoing personality if you want to get laid. It is not always about looks.


----------



## eyearea (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Oct 7, 2020)

your either massive or hyper nt to fuck with that face 

also brag


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 7, 2020)

i like ya ipd ratio g


----------



## lutte (Oct 7, 2020)

height? nice frame though


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 7, 2020)

chad body incel face


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> your either massive or hyper nt to fuck with that face
> 
> also brag


I'm not bragging. i know I'm not the best looking guy. I'm trying to explain that it is not always about looks.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 7, 2020)

it's easy to have sex it's hard to have it with women better looking than you lol


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> I'm not bragging. i know I'm not the best looking guy. I'm trying to explain that it is not always about looks.


nah i just checked your other pics, youre massive

how tall?


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> nah i just checked your other pics, youre massive
> 
> how tall?


6'1.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 7, 2020)

is this a joke? there is just no way with that face


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> it's easy to have sex it's hard to have it with women better looking than you lol


i have had sex with good looking girls. i do well on tinder as well. idk how considering my underbite lol


----------



## Copeful (Oct 7, 2020)

Average girl OP has laid


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> 6'1.


this is why u fuck u are top 5% in size dedsrs


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> is this a joke? there is just no way with that face


nope. i fucked three women in one night.


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Average girl OP has laid
> 
> View attachment 717049


hahah!! I've been with a few diesels man. A lot of good-looking girls tho..


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 7, 2020)

Just be big theory


----------



## Taylorswift (Oct 7, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Average girl OP has laid
> 
> View attachment 717049


Unironically. Normie males have to dumpster dive for consistent hookups and FWBs.


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> this is why u fuck u are top 5% in size dedsrs


i also don't use social media, so I have zero status as well. Girls have approached me in bars also. Had a girl at a country bar that I picked up within an hour, who ended up giving me head in my truck on the drive back to her place. She was a skinny blonde.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 7, 2020)

Robust + 6'1, good enough to make up for your face I presume


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Robust + 6'1, good enough to make up for your face I presume


I wasn't always robust tho. i weighed 150 lbs and still did well. if not better than I do now. here is a pic of my younger self when I wasn't very big


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 7, 2020)

it’s because you got a decent face and a good body and height


----------



## MedAncientGod (Oct 7, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> it’s because you got a decent face and a good body and height


Pretty much this, he makes up for what he doesn’t have in his face with frame and height. Also he looks like he lives in a non Uber urban area so that’s a plus for him.


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> it’s because you got a decent face and a good body and height


my face is below average honestly. I'm getting an upper jaw surgery in march to fix my class 3 underbite


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Oct 7, 2020)

Looks theory destroyed
Its all about game in 2020


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

MedAncientGod said:


> Pretty much this, he makes up for what he doesn’t have in his face with frame and height. Also he looks like he lives in a non Uber urban area so that’s a plus for him.


i live in a city with 300,000 ppl in it. a lot of my hook ups are from tinder / bumble. I was on tinder before tinder gold was huge in 2014 / 2015. I've never been in a relationship and I am 25 years old. 

I had a 19 year old girl pick me up about a month ago and we fucked in the back of her moms suv on a dirt road near my house. she was decent looking...brunette, 5'8, thick ass. i did zero work at all...


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

tapout said:


> Looks theory destroyed
> Its all about game in 2020


yeah it def is man but I hooked up with a lot of girls I've slept with off of dating apps. i had over 200 matches on there. i honestly don't know how.


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> i live in a city with 300,000 ppl in it. a lot of my hook ups are from tinder / bumble. I was on tinder before tinder gold was huge in 2014 / 2015. I've never been in a relationship and I am 25 years old.
> 
> I had a 19 year old girl pick me up about a month ago and we fucked in the back of her moms suv on a dirt road near my house. she was decent looking...brunette, 5'8, thick ass. i did zero work at all...


Tf are u fucking on tinder with that face? lmao?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 7, 2020)

I should be fucking 200 girls then


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

tapout said:


> Tf are u fucking on tinder with that face? lmao?


ya I fuck most of the girls on the first date too.


----------



## MedAncientGod (Oct 7, 2020)

tapout said:


> Tf are u fucking on tinder with that face? lmao?


He has that bouncer look to him, probably intimidating irl so that’s a bonus.


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> I should be fucking 200 girls then


you should be dude...its actually crazy how much luck I've had.


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> ya I fuck most of the girls on the first date too.


Cmon nig even the fact that the first thing u say to describe ur date is saying her height is enough to understand ur fucking gorillas


----------



## godsmistake (Oct 7, 2020)

i wouldn't brag about that


----------



## Taylorswift (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> yeah it def is man but I hooked up with a lot of girls I've slept with off of dating apps. i had over 200 matches on there. i honestly don't know how.


*JFL at the retards itt falling for this painstakingly obvious LARP.*


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 7, 2020)

How tall are u?


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Oct 7, 2020)

MedAncientGod said:


> He has that bouncer look to him, probably intimidating irl so that’s a bonus.


U r delusional if u think gl women would accept to fuck some random intimidating 3 psl


----------



## HumidVent (Oct 7, 2020)

Jfl at this Pua Astroturfing


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> I wasn't always robust tho. i weighed 150 lbs and still did well. if not better than I do now. here is a pic of my younger self when I wasn't very big



You take shit pics of yourself

frame looks very good though

maybe its bcs your skull looks small idk

can we see your tinder pics?


----------



## MedAncientGod (Oct 7, 2020)

tapout said:


> U r delusional if u think gl women would accept to fuck some random intimidating 3 psl rando


I wasn’t talking about stacies more or so just beckies occasionally.


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

tapout said:


> U r delusional if u think gl women would accept to fuck some random intimidating 3 psl rando


haha you can ask my friends. i haven't fucked a gorilla in years. i promise I'm not making any of this up. why would I? I'm triyng to explain to you guys that its not all about your face


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 7, 2020)

you have the britsh ww1 officer pheno thats why, girls mire that pheno alot


----------



## xefo (Oct 7, 2020)

Dick size?


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Oct 7, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> you have the britsh ww1 officer pheno thats why, girls mire that pheno alot


Dont go full retard
If he posted the same photos and said i havent fucked in years (possible), u would view him totally different


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 7, 2020)

tapout said:


> Dont go full retard
> If he posted the same photos and said i havent fucked in years (possible), u would view him totally different


keep coping for British lads


----------



## Deleted member 5052 (Oct 7, 2020)

Average face with great body and decent irl smv. Sadly we don't understand your kind it's all about looking like a dragon ball z character here doesn't matter whether you get laid or not


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Dick size?


pretty big. girls usually tell me to slow down and a lot of the girls say that I'm the biggest they have had. I've never measured


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Oct 7, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> keep coping for British lads


Jfl @ u
The only thing this dude has going for him facially is his chin


----------



## Hozay (Oct 7, 2020)

Everyone seething, but muh looks muh looks muh agonial angle muh ramus


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

Currypirate4 said:


> Average face with great body and decent irl smv. Sadly we don't understand your kind it's all about looking like a dragon ball z character here doesn't matter whether you get laid or not


i have no status in real life man. i have never had a social media page...


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 7, 2020)

tapout said:


> Jfl @ u
> The only thing this dude has going for him facially is his chin


Exactly, that chin stops bullets in the trenches


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Oct 7, 2020)

litteraly 0 proof posted yet and people sucking his cock already JFL


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 7, 2020)

OP is 6'1 with a decent face and gymcelled

it's not crazy tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

Nogger said:


> litteraly 0 proof posted yet and people sucking his cock already JFL


i have no reason to lie dude. I promise you I'm 100% serious.


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Oct 7, 2020)

how old are you


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

Nogger said:


> litteraly 0 proof posted yet and people sucking his cock already JFL


here is me in motion...https://imgur.com/a/SETdJxm


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 7, 2020)

who knows if it's LARP or not, decent chance it is 

but to say this debunks looks theory is dumb


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

James97 said:


> how old are you


25 years old. i had most of my success in 2018 right before I got braces.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Oct 7, 2020)

I can believe it if you're really outgoing and approach


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> who knows if it's LARP or not, decent chance it is
> 
> but to say this debunks looks theory is dumb


there is no larping here dude..I've been fucking women for 6 years now. the number adds up quick over time


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> I can believe it if you're really outgoing and approach


ya I am but like I said a lot of the lays were off of dating apps. give me a few beers and I have no problem going up to women in the bar. im very low inhibition..


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> there is no larping here dude..I've been fucking women for 6 years now. the number adds up quick over time


i dont care either way tbh, i think this is believable anyway given your stats

where do you meet these girls though? clubs? tinder?


----------



## ratdick77 (Oct 7, 2020)

I believe it is possible. It is still unlikely, kids who looked like you from my high school who were also tall, wide frames and strong struggled to even get laid once.

You are not facially attractive, and in terms of attractiveness, face is the end all be all because body can only halo a face.

I do believe that you could have laid 100 girls if you are constantly trying very hard, going out and trying to get laid, talking to multiple girls at once, going to places with alcohol 5 nights a week, and meeting new people. If you do that for a few years with a below average face and top 5% body, yea you can get 100 lays. But if you want me to believe that decent looking girls are approaching you, then fuck off. Girls approach guys that are impressive, guys that there friends would also want, I believe it if like I said you A. tried really hard, and B. put yourself in ideal situations.

However, OP is likely a Larp who found a below-average looking guy on the internet, and wanted to claim the guy in the photo gets laid a ton just to upset .me users.

I doubt you are really the guy in the pic, but if you are, good job loving yourself even though you are Ryan Gossling put into a blender.


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> 25 years old. i had most of my success in 2018 right before I got braces.


why not invisalign is there a difference gonna get some next year


----------



## ratdick77 (Oct 7, 2020)

ratdick77 said:


> I believe it is possible. It is still unlikely, kids who looked like you from my high school who were also tall, wide frames and strong struggled to even get laid once.
> 
> You are not facially attractive, and in terms of attractiveness, face is the end all be all because body can only halo a face.
> 
> ...


Eh last part was mean, I shouldn't insult people on here. good job working on your body.


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> i dont care either way tbh, i think this is believable anyway given your stats
> 
> where do you meet these girls though? clubs? tinder?


since covid hit, it has been all through dating apps. before that tho I would go to bars. i would usually go to the middle of the dance floor and start dancing behind a girl and it would more times than not lead to grinding / making out.


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

James97 said:


> why not invisalign is there a difference gonna get some next year


because I'm getting an underbite jaw surgery in march of next year. you have to remember I've done all this with a deformed upper jaw.


----------



## buflek (Oct 7, 2020)

i believe u tbh

i know plenty or worse looking guys with huge numbers of sex partners


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> since covid hit, it has been all through dating apps. before that tho I would go to bars. i would usually go to the middle of the dance floor and start dancing behind a girl and it would more times than not lead to grinding / making out.


how did you escalate from making out to sex?


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

ratdick77 said:


> Eh last part was mean, I shouldn't insult people on here. good job working on your body.


I take no offense dude. I promise you I'm not lying and yes I've slept with some below-average girls, I also have been with good-looking girls that most guys on this forum would fuck if they had the chance tho.


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Oct 7, 2020)

I've seen kinda ugly guys with passable phenos slay, so this thread is not totally unbelievable to me.
Only explanation I have is smell/pheromones/histocompatibility. Some hot girls sometimes go crazy over ugly mfers with nothing going on for them, it has to be smell.

Edit: Theory destroyed because he slays on tinder too. Fuck this incomprehensible life tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> how did you escalate from making out to sex?


usually, it would be super fast. these girls are already horny because they have been drinking. id offer to buy them a drink and then one thing would lead to another. I'm a touchy-feely kinda guy which helps me I think.


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

NorwoodStyle said:


> I've seen kinda ugly guys with passable phenos slay, so this thread is not totally unbelievable to me.
> Only explanation I have is smell/pheromones/histocompatibility. Some hot girls sometimes go crazy over ugly mfers with nothing going on for them, it has to be smell.


ya im kind of a loser...but at the time when i was slaying a lot i was in business school.


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

buflek said:


> i believe u tbh
> 
> i know plenty or worse looking guys with huge numbers of sex partners


ya its not that unbelievable. my friend has girls begging for his cock in my city and he would be rated about the same as me on here.


----------



## Over (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> I do not have a spreadsheet and have stopped keeping track, but I would estimate that I am close to if not above 100 women total. I've been ranked as an average / below average male on this website. This should give hope for your average guy to just have lower inhibition and have an outgoing personality if you want to get laid. It is not always about looks.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> usually, it would be super fast. these girls are already horny because they have been drinking. id offer to buy them a drink and then one thing would lead to another. I'm a touchy-feely kinda guy which helps me I think.


like what would you do, say "let's go back to my place"?

im not experienced with this so im curious as to how you can do it


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> like what would you do, say "let's go back to my place"?
> 
> im not experienced with this so im curious as to how you can do it


ya basically. I also would get hotel rooms for the hot chicks because there is a beautiful hotel overlooking the river right beside the club in my city.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 7, 2020)

I believe op bcz I’ve been clubbing a lot and I’ve seen tall gymcel guys with good frames but average/below avg faces slay


----------



## ratdick77 (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> I take no offense dude. I promise you I'm not lying and yes I've slept with some below-average girls, I also have been with good-looking girls that most guys on this forum would fuck if they had the chance tho.


Two of my friends are very very good looking. They get tons of attention from girls and have like 2k+ on ig as private accounts, following only a couple hundred people. They have body counts in the low double digits.

They stay fucking the same girls they thought were hot in high school and they don't use dating apps. It all depends on what you are trying to do, they could easily fuck new girls who are attractive, I think they don't really care to meet a bunch of new girls.

I don't try super hard either, but I am not as pretty as they are, and I don't only settle for the hottest girls as they do. I also will never dip into anything below a 6.5/10.

Your average social guy in college is putting his life on the line trying to get action and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't, but they are unrelenting and it obviously pays off depending on what girl they are talking to and the mood she is in.


----------



## LaFayette (Oct 7, 2020)

I feel like most users on this site underestimate a person's looks. I'm the ultimate mogee yet even I had 2 relationships.


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

ratdick77 said:


> Two of my friends are very very good looking. They get tons of attention from girls and have like 2k+ on ig as private accounts, following only a couple hundred people. They have body counts in the low double digits.
> 
> They stay fucking the same girls they thought were hot in high school and they don't use dating apps. It all depends on what you are trying to do, they could easily fuck new girls who are attractive, I think they don't really care to meet a bunch of new girls.
> 
> ...


ya I agree. a lot of decent looking guys could fuck way more girls...here is me and my boy on a night out. he has less lays than me and I think he looks better.


----------



## ratdick77 (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> ya I agree. a lot of decent looking guys could fuck way more girls...here is me and my boy on a night out. he has less lays than me and I think he looks better.



I can't tell who is better looking, but if you guys went to my school I would constantly be scared of you guys coming to my class in trench coats.


----------



## Deleted member 3997 (Oct 7, 2020)

Average looks to slightly above averagr, great frame and build, and JBW theory. What here destroys looks theory again?


----------



## MadVisionary (Oct 7, 2020)

Tall 6'1, insane inserts, good frame.
That's why you have so much sex.
how did these girls look?Race?


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

ratdick77 said:


> I can't tell who is better looking, but if you guys went to my school I would constantly be scared of you guys coming to my class in trench coats.


he is 6'4. when he had tinder women were sending him nudes without him even trying lol. and these were above average ones. the one chick he was getting nudes from has over 15000 insta followers


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

MadVisionary said:


> Tall 6'1, insane inserts, good frame.
> That's why you have so much sex.
> how did these girls look?Race?


I'll be honest some were heavier, but I've also fucked really skinny ones and other average ones. I could count on one hand tho the ones that were drop-dead gorgeous. A lot of shorter girls. white, first nation, some black ones, a few east Indian chicks. I don't think I've slept with an Asian other than one Vietnamese girl. it honestly varies a lot dude.


----------



## R@m@ (Oct 7, 2020)

High class face, not bad


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 7, 2020)

So first you say


> just have lower inhibition and have an outgoing personality if you want to get laid.


and then you go on about how you get 200+ matches on tinder and constant lays from there. How you get approached in public, and so on.

Yeah sure mate, whatever. You would get 0 matches in my city with your face so there's no way you would even get to the point of showing your personality. And you would never get approached either.

jfl at this post.


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> So first you say
> 
> and then you go on about how you get 200+ matches on tinder and constant lays from there. How you get approached in public, and so on.
> 
> ...


think what you want bud...i have got approached in bars. Not often in public tho. ppl call me ryan gosling...i honestly don't find myself attractive, that's why I'm getting jaw surgery. i have gotten lots of matches off of tinder...idk what to tell you.


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

R@m@ said:


> High class face, not bad



here is one chick I fucked one night after the bar.


----------



## ratdick77 (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> he is 6'4. when he had tinder women were sending him nudes without him even trying lol. and these were above average ones. the one chick he was getting nudes from has over 15000 insta followers


Ok, I have had above average tinder girls send me nudes by just asking for them it is nothing crazy. He is not attractive IMO, if you wan't me to believe that guy has girls thirsting over him while not even trying, I'm gonna have to take back what I said about believing you because he is average af. I will discredit everything you say from here on forward if you expect me to believe that shit.


----------



## Loud_Jock (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> I do not have a spreadsheet and have stopped keeping track, but I would estimate that I am close to if not above 100 women total. I've been ranked as an average / below average male on this website. This should give hope for your average guy to just have lower inhibition and have an outgoing personality if you want to get laid. It is not always about looks.



I believe him thb


----------



## Loud_Jock (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> here is one chick I fucked one night after the bar.



Fuck! I want to suck on them titties.


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

Loud_Jock said:


> Fuck! I want to suck on them titties.


ya dude they were massive. she gave me head in my truck and I titty fucked her. biggest tits I've ever seen


----------



## ratdick77 (Oct 7, 2020)

ratdick77 said:


> Ok, I have had above average tinder girls send me nudes by just asking for them it is nothing crazy. He is not attractive IMO, if you wan't me to believe that guy has girls thirsting over him while not even trying, I'm gonna have to take back what I said about believing you because he is average af. I will discredit everything you say from here on forward if you expect me to believe that shit.


Actually, OP if you live in some backwater U.S. town in some shitty state I can believe girls like him. Girls have shockingly low standards, disgustingly low standards in country areas. I have my mind blown when I see the guys these girls choose.

If so, my condolences


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

ratdick77 said:


> Ok, I have had above average tinder girls send me nudes by just asking for them it is nothing crazy. He is not attractive IMO, if you wan't me to believe that guy has girls thirsting over him while not even trying, I'm gonna have to take back what I said about believing you because he is average af. I will discredit everything you say from here on forward if you expect me to believe that shit.


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

ratdick77 said:


> Actually, OP if you live in some backwater U.S. town in some shitty state I can believe girls like him. Girls have shockingly low standards, disgustingly low standards in country areas. I have my mind blown when I see the guys these girls choose.
> 
> If so, my condolences


i posted another pic of him. I'm telling you man this guy at 6'4 can pull women like nothing


----------



## ratdick77 (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> i posted another pic of him. I'm telling you man this guy at 6'4 can pull women like nothing


ok kys


----------



## nonserviam (Oct 7, 2020)

You really look like ryan gosling bro, just goslingmaxx
Height + frame is legit tbh


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> think what you want bud...i have got approached in bars. Not often in public tho. ppl call me ryan gosling...i honestly don't find myself attractive, that's why I'm getting jaw surgery. i have gotten lots of matches off of tinder...idk what to tell you.



You do have Gosling's pheno, actually. I noticed that myself before reading this.

You're telling the truth. Overall, there's quite a few factors contributing to your success.

Since this is a looksmaxxing forum, it's best to go over (some of) them:

Top 1% frame. Broad shoulders and clavicles are a sign of male fertility prowess. These have been shown, in studies, to be more potent to women than even big tits are to men. You are super wide at the shoulder (though you could be leaner at the waist, overall skeletal size, especially at the top half of your torso, is more important). In person especially this is a huge halo - and if you capture this in your tinder profile pictures it will help out a ton as well.
One of the top pheno types - as others here have mentioned, your pheno is a high class European one. Same pheno as Ryan Gosling, actually. 
You are low inhib and neurotypical, judging off your writing style on here alone. Double posting and triple posting often with lackadaisical grammar and formatting. Very low inhib and nt.
Your high class, high trust phenotype + looks combined with low inhib + masculine frame creates a combined effect that works in your favor. Girls instantly trust you, and you're also bold enough to get in close with them - something that usually doesn't go hand in hand. Your masculine frame and high class pheno gets them wet. Badabing, badaboom, you fuck.
I'm sure I'm missing some stuff here, but overall, it makes sense.


----------



## R@m@ (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> here is one chick I fucked one night after the bar.



Gimme that


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> You do have Gosling's pheno, actually. I noticed that myself before reading this.
> 
> You're telling the truth. Overall, there's quite a few factors contributing to your success.
> 
> ...


ya I think that notebook movie may have helped me get laid tbh. you hit the nail on the head here. I am German / Norwegian.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 7, 2020)

Proex said:


> chad body incel face


In the UK he's chad tier and I think he is tbf


----------



## Copeful (Oct 7, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> *You are low inhib and neurotypical, judging off your writing style on here alone. Double posting and triple posting often with lackadaisical grammar and formatting. Very low inhib and nt.*


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

ratdick77 said:


> ok kys


my other friend who declines sex from women all the time...


----------



## Deusmaximus (Oct 7, 2020)

fuck. maybe having a agressive sexual looking body and strong neck is enough to have decent success and slay average girls  Maybe roids would ascend most of us.


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 7, 2020)

narcy braggers me tbh


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 7, 2020)

Good shit OP, don't listen to these guys lol. 90% of them are pre pubescent autists who jerk off to male models all day and has never been out in the real world. They've been deluded to seeing top 10% of males in looks just like women on social media. You're tall, white, gym maxed and normie face so it's definitely possible to get 100 + lays in the time scale you gave us.


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Oct 7, 2020)

Biggest slayers I know aren’t even the best looking guys I know, so no this isn’t surprising at all. It’s the guys who are at least average and dont give a fuck what people think while trying really hard. OFC OP could be larping but that’s not the point.


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> Good shit OP, don't listen to these guys lol. 90% of them are pre pubescent autists who jerk off to male models all day and has never been out in the real world. They've been deluded to seeing top 10% of males in looks just like women on social media. You're tall, white, gym maxed and normie face so it's definitely possible to get 100 + lays in the time scale you gave us.


most of the women are decent. like I said there are some fat ones here and there but I rarely get with fatties anymore.


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Oct 7, 2020)

Post legit unfrauded tinder profile and matches with convos.
I would've done it but I've been banned after too many experiments. Someone has to do it. We have to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

NorwoodStyle said:


> Post legit unfrauded tinder profile and matches with convos.
> I would've done it but I've been banned after too many experiments. Someone has to do it. We have to get to the bottom of this.


i wish I saved stuff. i could post a nude video I got from a chick with a sexy body but idk if that allowed.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> I'll be honest some were heavier, but I've also fucked really skinny ones and other average ones. I could count on one hand tho the ones that were drop-dead gorgeous. A lot of shorter girls. white, first nation, some black ones, a few east Indian chicks. I don't think I've slept with an Asian other than one Vietnamese girl. it honestly varies a lot dude.


Canadian brah ?? Big guys like you slay here more than guys with good looking face

Most users here don’t go out clubbing so they haven’t seen that,

plus lots of users here think Bengali pheno is better than high class white pheno


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> most of the women are decent. like I said there are some fat ones here and there but I rarely get with fatties anymore.


I believe you, we've all dumpster dived when we were at our horniest and longest dry spell or stacy isn't available lol


----------



## brainded (Oct 7, 2020)

News flash: you don't have to be David gandy to slay
He's 4 psl, top tier frame, good height, white, nt and low inhib


----------



## Entschuldigung (Oct 7, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 717047


foken ritalincel


----------



## Copeful (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> i wish I saved stuff. i could post a nude video I got from a chick with a sexy body but idk if that allowed.


You don't have Tinder matches? PM me some, I don't leak and I'll confirm it in the thread


----------



## Madness (Oct 7, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Average girl OP has laid
> 
> View attachment 717049


This. I could also have hundreds of slays at only 15 if I dropped my standards.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Oct 7, 2020)

brainded said:


> News flash: you don't have to be David gandy to slay
> He's 4 psl, top tier frame, good height, white, nt and low inhib


News flash: Fat ethnic women still have vaginas


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 7, 2020)

Post tinder profile pics


----------



## Lars (Oct 7, 2020)

why caring about fucking woman if it is all about your love for god 🙏


----------



## some1h0peless (Oct 7, 2020)

OP you are truly a legend and an inspiration. Thank you for posting this absolute LifeFuel of a thread and I hope you get well rewarded for your kindness and generosity.


----------



## some1h0peless (Oct 7, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> why caring about fucking woman if it is all about your love for god 🙏


Couldn't put it better myself🙏


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 7, 2020)

Btw you’re from western Canada right ? Tall robust blonde Germanic boys are biggest slayers 

I’m dark featured White guy and basement dwelling ethnic users would rather suck my dick even tho guys like you slay lot more


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Btw you’re from western Canada right ? Tall robust blonde Germanic boys are biggest slayers
> 
> I’m dark featured White guy and basement dwelling ethnic users would rather suck my dick even tho guys like you slay lot more


do u know me? uh oh....


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> do u know me? uh oh....


I can tell where you’re from lol , I think I know what bar that pic of girl is from


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> I can tell where you’re from lol , I think I know what bar that pic of girl is from


plz don't dox...ha


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> plz don't dox...ha


Don’t worry I won’t 
We might’ve seen each other irl 
You look familiar


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Oct 7, 2020)

tapout said:


> U r delusional if u think gl women would accept to fuck some random intimidating 3 psl


People are delusional here about looks, muh robust big skull high t


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Don’t worry I won’t
> We might’ve seen each other irl
> You look familiar


ya prob. this city isn't very big haha.


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 7, 2020)

I mog u op i got 415 lays looking like this


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 7, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Maybe roids would ascend most of us.


I think so honestly


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> I think so honestly


no need for roids. just consistent weight training and eating big


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> no need for roids. just consistent weight training and eating big


you were blessed with a good frame, not everybody was, so what worked for you might not necessarily work for others


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Oct 7, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 717047


Whatt. Not bad at all. Crazy wide frame, lean, muscular, at least average height, no insane failos, pretty good chin, average eyes.


----------



## GetShrekt (Oct 7, 2020)

JBW confirmed again


----------



## Terminator2009 (Oct 7, 2020)

eyearea said:


> View attachment 717043


replied this works ngl guys reply


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Oct 7, 2020)

This just proves frame theory. Your height and frame combined is top percentile. You look like Ryan gosling lite and he’s an actor. No matter what you think of gosling’s PSL, he is clearly above average and looking like him is halo with your height.


----------



## TITUS (Oct 7, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 717047


Looks like Lovecraft's "chad" brother.


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 7, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Canadian brah ?? Big guys like you slay here more than guys with good looking face
> 
> Most users here don’t go out clubbing so they haven’t seen that,
> 
> plus lots of users here think Bengali pheno is better than high class white pheno


Kys


----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Looks like Lovecraft's "chad" brother.


hahah that's pretty funny honestly. i can laugh at this because I'm getting my deformed bite fixed


----------



## TITUS (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


> hahah that's pretty funny honestly. i can laugh at this because I'm getting my deformed bite fixed


You look fine, good luck with your ascension.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 7, 2020)

jimkylington said:


>



*imgur.com* refused to connect.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4386 (Oct 7, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


and just think I've still managed to do this well. what is your excuse?


----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 8, 2020)

You give me hope son


----------

